# Part Identification Help



## TractorQs (Oct 30, 2020)

Hi,

I've been told this part attaches to the hull of a tractor. Possibly called a tagul or a clump.

I'm from the UK and looking to buy a piece.

Could you please help identify the product.

Thanks,


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I can't cross reference Tagul as being associated with a tractor, why do you ask the question ?, where did you find the steel piece, and it didn't come off the spring tyne cultivator.

Google Tagul and see the reply, nothing to do with mechanical.

As for clump, that can mean a clump of grass, of mud, of soil, never heard of clump being part of a tractor.


----------



## TractorQs (Oct 30, 2020)

FredM said:


> I can't cross reference Tagul as being associated with a tractor, why do you ask the question ?, where did you find the steel piece, and it didn't come off the spring tyne cultivator.
> 
> Google Tagul and see the reply, nothing to do with mechanical.
> 
> As for clump, that can mean a clump of grass, of mud, of soil, never heard of clump being part of a tractor.


A farmer asked me if I could find the product. The part in question attaches to an attachment (for example in picture 2 & 3).


----------

